# Stupid Question Time!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What does peaceable journey (especially in the context of gun-friendly peaceable journey) mean? I was just doing some research for someone and this showed up. I was looking at gun laws and it kept popping up. But I can't find clarification on exactly what it is, so I can't tell him what it is! LOL! Any help?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Under the McClure-Volkmer Act of 1986, individuals transporting firearms through a certain state that would otherwise view such transport as illegal may do so under this law if the firearms are unloaded, cased and stowed in a trunk or vehicle storage compartment which is not readily accessible to the vehicle occupants. Ammunition must be kept separate from the firearms.

The traveler must simply be passing through the state and must be bound for a jurisdiction where possession of such firearms is legal. Any extended stops for reasons other than gas or emergency services would effectively nullify the traveler's interstate commerce classification and subject him to the effects of state law.

Taken from _Traveler's Guide to the Firearm Laws of the Fifty States, 2007._

Hope this helps.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It does! Thank you. 

So if a state doesn't have this it would mean you have to drive around the state to get where you are going?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> It does! Thank you.
> 
> So if a state doesn't have this it would mean you have to drive around the state to get where you are going?


Doesn't matter. McClure-Volkmer is a federal law. It supercedes state law.


----------

